# Dogs with toddlers and other kids



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello, im wondering what your personal experiences with your dog with your children. 
Or what breed you think would be ideal for families with children, also im not sure if there are medium sized dogs with non alergic (if thats what its called.) fur like westies and yorkies? 

Now ive been told terriers can be nippy and very energetic, my MIL has a yorkishire terrier never been around kids and is excellent with my daughter, whats your personal opinions. No im not going to go buy a pup or a dog now, im just looking into it for future reference, my partner and i have discussed dogs as a pet and we are not sure if it will be a good adition with a 17month old and baby on the way.
I would like to give a home however to a dog which is past puppy age give them a second chance, is this wise or do you think pups would be better for the future?

Thankyou


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

a dog is always a good idea with children in my opinion, ust make sure it knows who is boss and don't try and protect the children from the dog, show them to it and it will claim them and love them, happened with me and my mam's cocker spaniel  and with my mam and her mother's german shepherd

for hypo-allergenic dogs (non-allergy causing) you will want something short haired, try a labradoodle they're hypo-allergenic or even a straight Labrador (although i'm not sure if they're hypo-allergenic), labs are excellent with children. 

Can i ask why you want something hypo-allergenic? is it you or your partner, or the kids you're worried about?


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

if you're inexperienced with dogs i would also say don't get a terrier, get a smart breed, as HABU says "they get it better"

also, puppy classes will help, especially if you take the kids

and if you're going to re-home an older dog, listen to the re-homing staff about what is suitable and sit with the dog, with the kids, for half an hour before you decide to take it home, so you can get a good judge of it's character, bad habits are hard to break if the dog has been gettign away with it for years


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

The only experiance i have is with my mums dog i would say i was very good, one of my mums dogs was diabetic and i had to give her two isulin shots a day, check her wee, feed her a wel maintained diet etc so i do know there care, i have a great vet but of course im just seeing what breeds are ideal so i have bred to go off for information care as every dog is different.

I was thinking about labs as there well built have good tolerance, love walks, very active, we will have a very big house with enclosed gardens a very big front and back garden. I really dont want to get a pup but give a home to a dog more the age 6 months to a year old thats been in a home with children but im not sure if this would be ideal.

edit: i do actualy need to have a non allergic one because my OH has very bad astma and it is usualy triggered by dog hair, rabbit fur, guinea pig fur more or less anything that moults a lot, like my house rabbit has caused his chest to go bad which is the reason were building a big house outside or have him in our out house depends on how it goes yet.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Dogs with kids is more about the parenting of the children than the breed of the dog. 

Allergy wise, most people allergic to dogs are allergic to dander and/or saliva, all dogs produce these regardless of their fur type (although longer haired dogs may or may not hold onto more dander in their fur). Poodles and doodles are not hypoallergenic, there's no such thing. Poodles don't shed but they still have dander. 

My kids were raised with a variety of fosters and a couple of permanents including a bullmastiff and two boxers, staffie crosses, etc. Kids should never be left unsupervised and should not be allowed to pester any dog, so no pulling, riding, lying with, etc. It's just common sense stuff. Nearly all dog bites on children are caused by the children themselves through lack of proper parenting or supervision. Saying that, I wouldn't personally have some personality types with children - small snappy types in particular, some spaniels tend to be overly nervous and I wouldn't have a collie either (but all that is personal preference). Bigger, dopier dogs tend to be more forgiving if you can cope with the size.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Erm i've always had dogs, but we started baby training them during my pregnancy. They had never been around kids as we simply didnt know anyone with any!

My big dog took instantly to Neave and jumped at her every cry to make sure she was okay. He was loving and gentle and very careful with his feet and was very tollerant of her as she learnt to crawl and walk. Forgave her fallings very quickly and reacted in a positive manner.

My small cross breed has been less interested and to be honest has practised avoidance and still does. Shes addapted to the new family member with ease though as it generally didnt affect her.

To be honest i don't think getting a puppy right now would be a good idea for your family. A young dog pre house trained would be okay and then you need to work hard to slot them in.

My neice was never around animals as a child and is terrified of anything that moves, which makes her coming to my house impossible shes also scared of my mother in laws budgie!! Its so sad to see what shes missing out on.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Lover said:


> The only experiance i have is with my mums dog i would say i was very good, one of my mums dogs was diabetic and i had to give her two isulin shots a day, check her wee, feed her a wel maintained diet etc so i do know there care, i have a great vet but of course im just seeing what breeds are ideal so i have bred to go off for information care as every dog is different.
> 
> I was thinking about labs as there well built have good tolerance, love walks, very active, we will have a very big house with enclosed gardens a very big front and back garden. I really dont want to get a pup but give a home to a dog more the age 6 months to a year old thats been in a home with children but im not sure if this would be ideal.
> 
> edit: i do actualy need to have a non allergic one because my OH has very bad astma and it is usualy triggered by dog hair, rabbit fur, guinea pig fur more or less anything that moults a lot, like my house rabbit has caused his chest to go bad which is the reason were building a big house outside or have him in our out house depends on how it goes yet.



i have allergies and labs have never bothered me and in my opinion labs have the best temperament of any dog an they love kids.

its fair enough its your OH then i was just a little worried because i've seen people get hypo-allergenic dogs because they didn't want their kids to be allergic, which is counter intuitive, because more expose at early stages decreases probability of allergies. That is also a pro to having dogs and young children, more likely to be healthy adults 

edit: oh and if you get an older dog, get a male that was castrated young, it'll make for an easier and less wilful first dog. 

p.s. one thing to know about labs, they are awful guard dogs, unless, of course the burglar is allergic to hugs


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

My sister is allergic to animal fur, so we have yorkies. The oldest boy dog we've has since my sister was 5. She tormented him a bit when she was young and as such he doesn't like her and avoids her in the house. However the two younger bitches came about when my sister was older, 9 or 10. And by then she had grown up a bit and treated the dogs more appropriately. 

I'd say it's down to the child training, rather than the dog. 

Also my uncle had his dog, a bichon frise, before his kids were born. So the dog quickly had to learn that these new small pink things in the house were to be avoided if he wanted to keep his fur.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes he isnt allergic to any animal its his astma that flares up with the fur of pets, he has been fine 5 years with his mums dogs but when we got to my parents house he is terrible with his chest because my mums dog has very fuffy and long fur. He has been tested for allergies to pets and it is definatly his astmas not an allergy like my my astma isnt affected by pet hair but by hay and sawdust so i never use it.

MY daughter isnt rough with pets she never jumps on them, never bashes them etc but it rather caring for pets ive made sure of this because my mum had a dog, my MIL had a dog and i knew i would have pets in future she has learnt not to pull, to be honest she is very cleaver and advance for her age her brain clogs on better than most two year old she knows shapes, colours and what she can and cant do most her age do not do this untill in reception/nursery.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Darklas said:


> My sister is allergic to animal fur, so we have yorkies. The oldest boy dog we've has since my sister was 5. She tormented him a bit when she was young and as such he doesn't like her and avoids her in the house. However the two younger bitches came about when my sister was older, 9 or 10. And by then she had grown up a bit and treated the dogs more appropriately.
> 
> I'd say it's down to the child training, rather than the dog.
> 
> Also my uncle had his dog, a bichon frise, before his kids were born. So the dog quickly had to learn that these new small pink things in the house were to be avoided if he wanted to keep his fur.


hey linz! bichon frise *shudders*


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Lover said:


> Yes he isnt allergic to any animal its his astma that flares up with the fur of pets, he has been fine 5 years with his mums dogs but when we got to my parents house he is terrible with his chest because my mums dog has very fuffy and long fur. He has been tested for allergies to pets and it is definatly his astmas not an allergy like my my astma isnt affected by pet hair but by hay and sawdust so i never use it.
> 
> MY daughter isnt rough with pets she never jumps on them, never bashes them etc but it rather caring for pets ive made sure of this because my mum had a dog, my MIL had a dog and i knew i would have pets in future she has learnt not to pull, to be honest she is very cleaver and advance for her age her brain clogs on better than most two year old she knows shapes, colours and what she can and cant do most her age do not do this untill in reception/nursery.


then she's much better than i was as a kid, i was horrible to that poor cocker, but he loved me to death anyway, in my experience, dogs take to children really well as long as they're trained right, both the children and the dogs lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol i laugher so much when you said labs are not good guard dogs or they should be prepared for hugs, sums up my mums dog! He is the softest little thing but doesnt like children because in the past has had bad experiance, its only toddlers though so he isnt allowed down the stiar he is upstairs with safety gate just incase, although he seems to be warming to her and coming to her letting her stroke him.

Im just stubbed on which dog to get if we do because so many have different views and points im not sure on the sum of breeds you see what would need more experianced owners or ones that will be more suitable for a first time handler with kids.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Lover said:


> Lol i laugher so much when you said labs are not good guard dogs or they should be prepared for hugs, sums up my mums dog! He is the softest little thing but doesnt like children because in the past has had bad experiance, its only toddlers though so he isnt allowed down the stiar he is upstairs with safety gate just incase, although he seems to be warming to her and coming to her letting her stroke him.
> 
> Im just stubbed on which dog to get if we do because so many have different views and points im not sure on the sum of breeds you see what would need more experianced owners or ones that will be more suitable for a first time handler with kids.


go for a lab, they're pretty much bullet proof


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

My uncle after his bichon frise died got a schnauzer. And he is lovely with the kids and with other dogs. 

And when I was a kid my neighbour had an irish setter. I loved her so much. 

I think any breed of dog can be good. As long as you enforce some training on the dog, and the kids. You got to think of other factors like space, grooming, your partners asthma, different breeds need different amounts of exercise etc. 

I think dogs make great additions to a young family. Kids should grow up with pets to teach them certain things. Also it gets you all outside on walks and such.


----------



## Skarlet (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree, my parents had labs all the way through my childhood and they are my favourite dogs. Loving, intelligent and love hugs and cuddles. They have always been fine around our little ones. Only problem can be they forget how long their bodies are and can knock little ones over.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you just need a well socialized and tolerant dog who doesn't see kids as inferior...


labs are naturals with kids... nearly always... it takes a lot to really screw up a lab... but people still manage...

big is good with kids... little dogs can have problems with kids... you can't sling a lab across the room like a "fi-fi" dog...


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Teaching the dog not to jump is essential. 
My OH has a scar on his lip were an overexcited dog jumped up at him to give him a kiss and burst his lip open. He was 7 or so at the time so knew how to treat dogs, but the dog was just happy to see him.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you mean, NOT teaching a dog to jump...

most folks teach dogs to jump up on them first... then have to un-teach that once a few kids get tackled...

one of my pet-peeves... dogs that jump up on you... it's so disrespectful...


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Darklas said:


> Teaching the dog *not* to jump is essential.
> .


I said not. Just in a different order from you. 0.o


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Darklas said:


> I said not. Just in a different order from you. 0.o


i think what habu was trying to say is that most dogs that jump were actually thought to do when young, rather than it being a common trait that needs trained out


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

How are labs with moulting, i dont want to jump into labs because the dont have the non allergic fur, and will probibly cause my partners astma to get worse and he isnt in the right mind to with him just getting over pneumonia.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've got 2 staffy crosses with my kids, mind you they are a bit older (11+13) the youngest was 6 when we got Millie.
We've never had a problem, both dogs adore the kids, and other kids. A friends younger children visit now and then, and sit in Millie's bed with her, she thinks they've come round to play with her 

I've got a fur allergy too, Longer haired dogs such as GSD's I can't be around at all, or I suffer for days, but I'm fine with both of mine.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

*H* said:


> I've got 2 staffy crosses with my kids, mind you they are a bit older (11+13) the youngest was 6 when we got Millie.
> We've never had a problem, both dogs adore the kids, and other kids. A friends younger children visit now and then, and sit in Millie's bed with her, she thinks they've come round to play with her
> 
> I've got a fur allergy too, Longer haired dogs such as GSD's I can't be around at all, or I suffer for days, but I'm fine with both of mine.


i currently have a labxcollie and she barely casts at all and is the loveliest natured dog in the world, if a bit over-enthusiastic

essentially you want something that keeps the same coat year round, and that has fur rather than hair (stays the same length rather than continually growing) 

take the OH to a rescue centre (or somebody's home if you know someone with a lab) and let him sit with the dog for half an hour, you should know by then if it's gonna bother him

edit: This is midnight, just cos she's adorable


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

*H* said:


> I've got 2 staffy crosses with my kids, mind you they are a bit older (11+13) the youngest was 6 when we got Millie.
> We've never had a problem, both dogs adore the kids, and other kids. A friends younger children visit now and then, and sit in Millie's bed with her, she thinks they've come round to play with her
> 
> I've got a fur allergy too, Longer haired dogs such as GSD's I can't be around at all, or I suffer for days, but I'm fine with both of mine.



Yes my mums dog is a cross from a GSD and he has extreme 'fluffiness' to his fur and he moults a lot my OH has such a bad chst coming back from there, im running round hovering my mums house make sure no hair is anywhere.

i dont know any one with labs all his family have terriers as his uncle is a breeder of them. And my family have my mums gsd cross and my aunt has a collie springy little thing.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Biffy Pyro said:


> i think what habu was trying to say is that most dogs that jump were actually thought to do when young, rather than it being a common trait that needs trained out


hmm. sure. but I meant the same thing. 

Actually...I think dogs do it automatically. Especially smaller dogs that want to be noticed. Then people encourage it. It needs to be discouraged. 
Saying this my youngest yorkie will stand on her hind legs and dance if she wants to go outside. And thats just adorable and funny.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what's with all these allergies?

1/2 of the u.k. seems to be allergic to fur...

good thing hunting and gathering isn't as popular as it once was...
:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Darklas said:


> hmm. sure. but I meant the same thing.
> 
> Actually...I think dogs do it automatically. Especially smaller dogs that want to be noticed. Then people encourage it. It needs to be discouraged.
> Saying this my youngest yorkie will stand on her hind legs and dance if she wants to go outside. And thats just adorable and funny.


 one should ignore an excited dog... not give it the time of day...


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Biffy Pyro said:


> essentially you want something that keeps the same coat year round, and that has fur rather than hair (stays the same length rather than continually growing)
> 
> take the OH to a rescue centre (or somebody's home if you know someone with a lab) and let him sit with the dog for half an hour, you should know by then if it's gonna bother him


I agree that you need to expose your man to certain dog breeds to rule out what does and does not cause his asthma to flare up.

In the case of my sister, we needed dogs with Hair rather than Fur, because it is the thick layer of fur that aggravates her asthma. But the hair of the yorkie is fine.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

where the hell did my photo go?


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Darklas said:


> hmm. sure. but I meant the same thing.
> 
> Actually...I think dogs do it automatically. Especially smaller dogs that want to be noticed. Then people encourage it. It needs to be discouraged.
> Saying this my youngest yorkie will stand on her hind legs and dance if she wants to go outside. And thats just adorable and funny.



point. i think you were both saying the same thing, he was just making a finer point of training lol don't shout at me linz 



Darklas said:


> I agree that you need to expose your man to certain dog breeds to rule out what does and does not cause his asthma to flare up.
> 
> In the case of my sister, we needed dogs with Hair rather than Fur, because it is the thick layer of fur that aggravates her asthma. But the hair of the yorkie is fine.



hmm, maybe a hairy dog would be better for an asthma sufferer...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a shihtzu/min.poodle cross...

she never sheds but needs grooming...

a non-shedding dog is refreshing...

all my other dogs shed...


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Biffy Pyro said:


> go for a lab, they're pretty much bullet proof


Depends on the individual dog and how well people supervise their kids. Next door have a lab and he has bitten two children and is a hyperactive nightmare - not his fault in the slightest but they got him thinking he was a lab and would be easy and they wouldn't have to work hard. Every dog, regardless of breed or age needs hard work, training classes, good quality socialisation daily, and the kids to be taught how to behave around them. I really do get concerned when people suggest all dogs of certain breeds will be fine with children - it's like suggesting all owners are good and all children behave. All creatures are individuals and are the product as much of their environment as their genetics. I'm not suggesting for a second that a dog would be in a problematic environment with Lover, just that it's important not just to go on breed, but on history, and the family's ability to carry out the things all dogs need.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Depends on the individual dog and how well people supervise their kids. Next door have a lab and he has bitten two children and is a hyperactive nightmare - not his fault in the slightest but they got him thinking he was a lab and would be easy and they wouldn't have to work hard. Every dog, regardless of breed or age needs hard work, training classes, good quality socialisation daily, and the kids to be taught how to behave around them. I really do get concerned when people suggest all dogs of certain breeds will be fine with children - it's like suggesting all owners are good and all children behave. All creatures are individuals and are the product as much of their environment as their genetics. I'm not suggesting for a second that a dog would be in a problematic environment with Lover, just that it's important not just to go on breed, but on history, and the family's ability to carry out the things all dogs need.


in my experience labs ARE easier to train and are more likely to be good with kids because one of their breed traits is a massive eagerness to please,i'm not saying for a minute that you can do nothing and they still be fine, they require good handling like any other dog, and you get bad eggs with any species/breed. It's just labs are a good place to start


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

HABU said:


> what's with all these allergies?
> 
> 1/2 of the u.k. seems to be allergic to fur...
> 
> ...


 
LOL not related to this thread really but allergies are probably the most common excuse for rehoming dogs, alongside emigrating to Australia. People like an excuse to get rid of a dog that doesn't reflect badly on them, after all they can't be held responsible for an allergy. I don't think it helps that any kid with a cough, sneeze or rash is diagnosed with asthma or allergies and the nurses and GPs automatically blame pets primarily as the cause. My daughter has allergic symptoms - adenoids had to be removed, she has terrible inflammation of her nasal passages and is prone to very bad nosebleeds. We were told she was allergic to our pets, the GP told us to rehome them all and put in laminate flooring throughout. I was used to GPs and nurses blaming pets so asked for proper allergy testing - turns out she is not allergic to any of the animals we own. So the GP and nurses would've had us rehome all our pets for nothing. How many people just take the word of their GPs and don't think to ask for proof?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> what's with all these allergies?
> 
> 1/2 of the u.k. seems to be allergic to fur...
> 
> ...



He isnt allergic he is asthmatic and as many know what can set his asthma off is the access of pet fur any fur.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Biffy Pyro said:


> in my experience labs ARE easier to train and are more likely to be good with kids because one of their breed traits is a massive eagerness to please,i'm not saying for a minute that you can do nothing and they still be fine, they require good handling like any other dog, and you get bad eggs with any species/breed. It's just labs are a good place to start


Absolutely, there's many breeds who would be good to look at though. Labs are well known for costing the earth in veterinary fees as everything is food to them - food aggression tends to be the most common problem (and that's not common with them) because of this not being respected. They do have as many problems as positives, just like any breed, and I would call no dog bombproof personally as it suggests that is is acceptable be subjected to the behaviours that any dog has a right to object to (but gets put down for objecting to). I know that's not what you meant, it's just my bugbear with the term.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Absolutely, there's many breeds who would be good to look at though. Labs are well known for costing the earth in veterinary fees as everything is food to them - food aggression tends to be the most common problem (and that's not common with them) because of this not being respected. They do have as many problems as positives, just like any breed, and I would call no dog bombproof personally as it suggests that is is acceptable be subjected to the behaviours that any dog has a right to object to (but gets put down for objecting to). I know that's not what you meant, it's just my bugbear with the term.


i guess i'm just used to my dogs, from day one i always put my hands in their food and pre-emptively stop food aggression

and i can vouch for the anything as food thing :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a well adjusted, adult dog will be great with kids... they see that they are just kids... most dogs never are permitted to grow up...

immature minded dogs with issues are trouble... they are half puppy-minded and half adult... usually the worst of both... in that common limbo of arrested development... 

they get jealous, dominant... and act out...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> LOL not related to this thread really but allergies are probably the most common excuse for rehoming dogs, alongside emigrating to Australia. People like an excuse to get rid of a dog that doesn't reflect badly on them, after all they can't be held responsible for an allergy. I don't think it helps that any kid with a cough, sneeze or rash is diagnosed with asthma or allergies and the nurses and GPs automatically blame pets primarily as the cause. My daughter has allergic symptoms - adenoids had to be removed, she has terrible inflammation of her nasal passages and is prone to very bad nosebleeds. We were told she was allergic to our pets, the GP told us to rehome them all and put in laminate flooring throughout. I was used to GPs and nurses blaming pets so asked for proper allergy testing - turns out she is not allergic to any of the animals we own. So the GP and nurses would've had us rehome all our pets for nothing. How many people just take the word of their GPs and don't think to ask for proof?



I agree most people put it down to a allergy to a pet, like Evie used to come out in hive rashes i thought it was my rabbit so i had a allergy test done turns out she isnt allergic to my rabbit, so whatever did cause it i dont know what it was i hadnt changed washing powder, not change anything imparticular in my house, didnt pain, nothing so i still dont know why the hive rashes were coming and going.

Were not allergic to any pets its just my OH isnt good with pet fur when it is around the house or anyones house, to holding my rabbit, to sitting on the sofa with dogs it does flare up a lot more. We cant just blame the pets but for me its very evident it is the pet hair also dust is a main factor for asthma.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Lover said:


> I agree most people put it down to a allergy to a pet, like Evie used to come out in hive rashes i thought it was my rabbit so i had a allergy test done turns out she isnt allergic to my rabbit, so whatever did cause it i dont know what it was i hadnt changed washing powder, not change anything imparticular in my house, didnt pain, nothing so i still dont know why the hive rashes were coming and going.
> 
> Were not allergic to any pets its just my OH isnt good with pet fur when it is around the house or anyones house, to holding my rabbit, to sitting on the sofa with dogs it does flare up a lot more. We cant just blame the pets but for me its very evident it is the pet hair also dust is a main factor for asthma.


technically asthma IS an allergic reaction, if he takes some pre-emptive anti-histamines then he should find that it gets better.

on an off-topic but related note, did you know that they have found one cure for every single type of allergy and most other auto-immune problems? the only problem is that very few people would want it.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Lover said:


> I agree most people put it down to a allergy to a pet, like Evie used to come out in hive rashes i thought it was my rabbit so i had a allergy test done turns out she isnt allergic to my rabbit, so whatever did cause it i dont know what it was i hadnt changed washing powder, not change anything imparticular in my house, didnt pain, nothing so i still dont know why the hive rashes were coming and going.
> 
> Were not allergic to any pets its just my OH isnt good with pet fur when it is around the house or anyones house, to holding my rabbit, to sitting on the sofa with dogs it does flare up a lot more. We cant just blame the pets but for me its very evident it is the pet hair also dust is a main factor for asthma.


I know, been there with Connie. We still don't know what causes her issues. Apparently nasal and breathing issues are commonly misinterpreted as inhalant allergies when really they're most commonly food allergies. Don't know if that's any help.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Biffy Pyro said:


> technically asthma IS an allergic reaction, if he takes some pre-emptive anti-histamines then he should find that it gets better.
> 
> on an off-topic but related note, did you know that they have found one cure for every single type of allergy and most other auto-immune problems? the only problem is that very few people would want it.


Apparently small amounts of regular contact with the allergen reduces symptoms massively - it has worked with my cat and rat allergies which were only minor. Obviously not an option for those with severe reactions but it's why I'm a big believer in kids not being kept in bubbles as a precaution.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Apparently small amounts of regular contact with the allergen reduces symptoms massively - it has worked with my cat and rat allergies which were only minor. Obviously not an option for those with severe reactions but it's why I'm a big believer in kids not being kept in bubbles as a precaution.


Also ive noticed my mums dog is irratating my eyes when im cuddling and he lies on me my eyes start itching go red, and ive always been fine with him till i moved out, i do sometimes think its mind over matter and you dont realise some things till the pet has gone/ died or move out.

Maybe i will settle for a fake dog i hear the ones that flip and woof are good non allergic perfect lol!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> image



Yes im getting one of them seems to be easier, i would like oen with fake fur though lol!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

HABU said:


> one should ignore an excited dog... not give it the time of day...


Agree! People just don't get this around here and get snarky with me when I won't fuss their dog which is jumping up. Heaven forbid I should tell off a dog that is nipping at my feet and fingers too. I said no sternly, I didn't beat it with a newspaper!



KathyM said:


> LOL not related to this thread really but allergies are probably the most common excuse for rehoming dogs, alongside emigrating to Australia. People like an excuse to get rid of a dog that doesn't reflect badly on them, after all they can't be held responsible for an allergy. I don't think it helps that any kid with a cough, sneeze or rash is diagnosed with asthma or allergies and the nurses and GPs automatically blame pets primarily as the cause. My daughter has allergic symptoms - adenoids had to be removed, she has terrible inflammation of her nasal passages and is prone to very bad nosebleeds. We were told she was allergic to our pets, the GP told us to rehome them all and put in laminate flooring throughout. I was used to GPs and nurses blaming pets so asked for proper allergy testing - turns out she is not allergic to any of the animals we own. So the GP and nurses would've had us rehome all our pets for nothing. How many people just take the word of their GPs and don't think to ask for proof?


Yep lots of people that bring their dog to the RSPCA - "allergies" and yet they can be in the centre for half an hour or so and not snivel once. Sigh.


----------



## sophia_snail (Aug 28, 2010)

My rescued greyhounds shed (like a labrador) but they are very good around toddlers/ children. (Completely ignore them really! Even when having tails/ears pulled etc!) They also don't need much exercise which might be a plus for a busy mum, and there are thousands of them waiting for homes all over the country.


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

I think with any allergies you really need to be well prepared and aware of the concequences of getting an animal with fur as mentioned before its the dead skin cells that attach themselves to the fur called dander, although some dogs hair has a protein in it which can irritate its generally the dander, saliva and urine.

Myself and my daughter have quite bad allergies- asthma and eczema and it took 4 years of researching and visiting breeds to find one that we could have BUT

we still have to bath our dog fornightly with a very gentle shampoo, use a huge air purifier, use petal cleanse on her - even tho she's a samoyed and they do not produce dander, allergy spray the sofa and any fabrics and detol the walls, floor, and dust with detoll to keep the allergens down.

It is a massive commitment and it takes a huge chunk of my life up and i have an 11 year old so no nappies etc to change. 

I wish you all the luck but just please be aware there are things you can do to help with the asthma but it is very time consuming and can be a drain at times


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Lover said:


> Also ive noticed my mums dog is irratating my eyes when im cuddling and he lies on me my eyes start itching go red, and ive always been fine with him till i moved out, i do sometimes think its mind over matter and you dont realise some things till the pet has gone/ died or move out.
> 
> Maybe i will settle for a fake dog i hear the ones that flip and woof are good non allergic perfect lol!


 
i used to have that with any dog but i always wanted a dog. So when i moved out i bought one and suffered the consequences; but they only lasted a few weeks of puffy eyes and itching. It didn't take too long for me to become immune and my allergy buggered off.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I was mildly allergic to a shortcoated German Shepherd I fostered, and also at first to my retriever, but never to my longcoated German Shepherd strangely.

Of course I did wash her within 24 hours of having her in the house, which would have removed anything in her coat to be allergic to


----------

